# Blades, Combs, or Shears



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm slowly working on getting everything I need to do Zulee's grooming. I have been doing FFT with a #10 and have a pair of tiny weenie scissors (for human hair) to trim the rest of her. These scissors have a 2" cutting length. UGGH!

I can either get blades, combs, or shears for now. I want to buy right because with one dog to groom, I don't see myself wanting to upgrade. My overall goals are to shorten grooming time and get a nice finished look.

I would like to get a blade, possibly a 3 3/4" Andis Ultra Edge Steel blade. At PetEdge, this would be about $75 with shipping for both the skip tooth and finishing blades.

The thing is that I like the body to be fluffy. With a 1/2" trim the blade would give, I'm worried it might be too short. She currently sports a 1" trim on her body. I do like the velvety look of a shorter trim, especially with longer hair on the legs. Not having used a blade before (for the body), I'm worried I will get it and not like the trim.

I might be better off getting the Wahl Stainless Clipper Combs along with a #30 blade. This would definitely give me some options on trying new trims. This option costs about $70 with shipping. 

Or... I could get some nice shears and continue to scissor the body as I am now. I like the Heritage 8 1/2" shears (Canine Collection). I would get a pair of straight and curved shears. Right now they are backordered until early January which is ok with me. For a 12X12 mini, is this the right size of shear to get? This option would cost about $88 with shipping. I've heard a lot about the Stiletto shears. They would be $131 with shipping, so I would have to wait on my next purchase before I got these. Are they worth waiting for? I only want to buy one set of scissors.

I'm trying to stay below $100 with my total cost. I'm also going to compare my options on Amazon to see if I can get free shipping. Any suggestions on the tools you prefer to use, or why you won't use something in particular would really be helpful on what I should get first.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

IMO, get the wahl stainless steel combs. They will give you the best range of everything to keep you going for much longer than if you just buy one blade. It will give you everything up to an inch long!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

That was going to be my first choice. Although I have to admit, the idea of having some nice shears really has me thinking.

Thanks too, for letting me know that I can use them with a #10 blade.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

The combs are a good place to start, but you will need some scissors as well to do a nice job. And while technically you can use a 10 under the combs, the finish will be much smoother with a 30.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, and the whole angle that the combs sit on the blades is designed for a 30 blade, but at a pinch they do still work over a 10. never let them go near a 40 though; they'll shatter the teeth!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Shears*

These are the Shears that I use I absolutely love them http://www.pfwh.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=6102C&fe_feedid=3
...Bought my first pair from a vendor at the Tucson /Dog show and just bought my second pair last year. I do alot os scissoring. I feel like it makes for a nice look Nice look smooth coat .. We just did our guys last weekend.. I have never had much luck with the snap on combs. So I wonder if I am doing something wrong. ???? It would sure save time...


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I have never had much luck with the snap on combs. So I wonder if I am doing something wrong. ???? It would sure save time...[/QUOTE]

Ahhh... you need a Clipper Vac! I don't know how anyone grooms without a system like that. I'm not a groomer but the little I have done, it's so hard without it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

you're probably using the plastic ones, yes? Try the stainless steel ones, they're * entirely* different. I HATE plastic ones. I ADORE the metal ones. The difference is like chalk and cheese!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> you're probably using the plastic ones, yes? Try the stainless steel ones, they're * entirely* different. I HATE plastic ones. I ADORE the metal ones. The difference is like chalk and cheese!


If you are talking to me you are correct . When I got into poodles I had all of my Setter stuff and my husbands grooming stuff from his life with spoo and among it was a bunch of crappy plastic combs... So the stainless ones will the fit an oster blade do you have a link so I can peek at them . You also suggest a 15 blade ?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I have the heritage stilleto shears and they are just fine. I have both the straight and curved pairs. Definately started with a #15 blade and secondly added the #30. I got the Oster single speed (don't need the double speed) and the first pair lasted 6 or 7 years with no oiling or overt cleaning. Learned to oil the second pair and still use them regularly. They are easily over 10 years old. Never needed to use the metal combs. Plastic have worked fine, but you really need to spend the time to comb all the way from the skin and not with just a slikerhich gets the top hair. Best advise get a table or make one!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have a link right now, but if you google 'wahl stainless steel combs' they'll come up I'm certain. They fit best over a 30 blade, but a 10 or 15 will do in a pinch. Never use them over a 40. 30 is best though! And yes, they'll fit over any other brand like oster & andis etc. They're not hugely cheap cos it's for a whole set that you buy rather than just being able to pick the lengths you want, but they are seriously soooooo much better than plastic ones you'll wonder why you waited so long to try them.

*edit to say* you don't need to have them brushed to perfection with the SS combs either, they'll go through a coat almost as good as any normal blade. I hated how any teeny tiny tangle or curl would stop the plastic ones in their tracks, the SS ones glide right on through.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Are these the combs you are talking about??

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...ipper-Comb-Sets/pc/190/c/330/sc/395/46343.uts


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have 30 blades ....So you have to buy a whole set of combs I will google it thanks so much It will sure save my scissor fingers  I scissored down my male, and he does look nice but my finger has a big lump on it HA HA !!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Be careful with the stainless steel combs, drop them and they break. Never have been able to find a place where you can buy them singularly.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Good to know !


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Are these the combs you are talking about??
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...ipper-Comb-Sets/pc/190/c/330/sc/395/46343.uts


Those are the ones. I appreciate all the comments. It helps figuring out my priorities. I have an email that PetEdge will give 5% off an order over $100 if you use the code PSA5. Only good for the next couple of days.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool!! Thanks for the coupon code (hope it works!) I'm planning on getting a velocity dryer for Lucy for Christmas!!  (OK, it's really for me, but I'll let her open it!) LOL!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Cool!! Thanks for the coupon code (hope it works!) I'm planning on getting a velocity dryer for Lucy for Christmas!!  (OK, it's really for me, but I'll let her open it!) LOL!!


We just got a stand dryer for christmas, LOL. I put out the funds for an Edemco F7001, can't wait for it to arrive!! I'll use my Metro Air Force Commander for quick blasting of the hair and then do to the stand dryer for better heat and two hand control of the brushing and drying.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OK...all sorts of Envy for a velocity dryer. 

You'll have to post pictures of Harry as a big puff ball.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I would have nothing but a stand dryer ever ! I like to be able to use both hands...As I said before I think mine could be classified antiques but they still work good.. I just sold one of my k 9 force dryers to a neighbor...


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about the Edemco. A stand dryer would be wonderful. Having too hands to comb the hair would be so much easier.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

thestars said:


> Be careful with the stainless steel combs, drop them and they break. Never have been able to find a place where you can buy them singularly.


http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...t-Clipper-Combs/pc/190/c/330/sc/395/51348.uts

Maybe here??


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...t-Clipper-Combs/pc/190/c/330/sc/395/51348.uts
> 
> Maybe here??



Finally they got them separate!!! Ordering some now!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

What sizes do I need ?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

BFF said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about the Edemco. A stand dryer would be wonderful. Having too hands to comb the hair would be so much easier.


I love my stnad dryers!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG I forgot my password for Pet edge ...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> OMG I forgot my password for Pet edge ...


Does it have the word "poodle" in it!  lol!! Usually there is a way to send a message that you forgot your password and they'll email it to the address you provided when you signed up... Hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks I really hate that............. I probably have a hundred accounts out there cause I always forget my password...Thank you for your support in my time of crisis....


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

***~~Looking for Serious Scissor Advice!!~~***



BFF said:


> I'm slowly working on getting everything I need to do Zulee's grooming. I have been doing FFT with a #10 and have a pair of tiny weenie scissors (for human hair) to trim the rest of her. These scissors have a 2" cutting length. UGGH!
> Or... I could get some nice shears and continue to scissor the body as I am now. I like the Heritage 8 1/2" shears (Canine Collection). I would get a pair of straight and curved shears. Right now they are backordered until early January which is ok with me. For a 12X12 mini, is this the right size of shear to get? This option would cost about $88 with shipping. I've heard a lot about the Stiletto shears. They would be $131 with shipping, so I would have to wait on my next purchase before I got these. Are they worth waiting for? I only want to buy one set of scissors.


Did you end up buying any scissors??
I'm also using a pair of 'human small weenie' scissor that I bought at Target or something. 

I'm looking for a pair that doesn't leave my thumb with a hole in the side of it... any recommendations? 
Here are what I was looking at online- but none of these seem 'finger friendly. :doh:

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/prod...ctIds=43107&productIds=43562&productIds=45782
























Any suggestions? Is it possible to spend less than US$100 on two pairs of scissors??


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

You purchase rubber finger rings that fit where your finger and/or thumb fit. They shorten the size of the scissor hole and make the scissor a whole lot more comfortable to use. Cost is a couple of dollars. They are listed in the pedge site under finger and thumb guard under the "accessories" part of the scissors. 

Check out the petedge 5900 luxe series of shears by master grooming. The 7.5" is $53. You shouldn't really need anything any shorter, unless you are doing little toy poodles. BUT, petedge also has kits for $99 - has 3 pairs of shears in it - ranging from 6.5 to 8.5" long. Probably perfectly acceptable for a pet owner.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I did get a set of the stainless steel combs along with a pair of straight 8 1/2" scissors (Heritage Canine Collection). They cost $39. Compared to the little scissors I was using, they are amazing!!!! I figured that they may not stay sharp as long or be as well constructed as the more expensive ones, but I needed something to learn with. 

I could see myself dropping them or cutting myself while trying to learn how to use them. :doh: So far, so good!  I would cry if I ruined a really nice pair before actually learning how to use them properly.

I LOVE scissoring her and having more control over the outcome. I can see that scissoring is an art. One I am anxious to learn.

For me, this has been a good pick for a beginner pair that is high quality enough to keep me going for awhile. Eventually, I will splurge for some curved scissors and a higher quality pair.

As a side note, the combs have been a blast. I put little Zulee in a town and country (?) clip. She has a short jacket and longer legs. Probably a little mean in the middle of winter, but we are in Texas. It was nearly 60 degrees today. She is also getting ready to blow her coat, so it should work out.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Now remember that when you scissor, you are using your thumb and your finger beside your little finger. Do not use your middle finger. You will have far better control using your fourth finger.

Great grooming job!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I love th S S combs from Wahl holy cow have they ever saved my fingers and my back ! 
I too am in love with the scissored look ..


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Ahhh. Did not know that. I'll have to practice. Thanks for the compliment and the tip!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I love th S S combs from Wahl holy cow have they ever saved my fingers and my back !
> I too am in love with the scissored look ..


No Kidding! You have quite the pack of poodles. They look so gorgeous


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

BFF said:


> She is also getting ready to blow her coat, so it should work out.


?? first time female dog owner- so I have nooo idea what this means! please explain


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> ?? first time female dog owner- so I have nooo idea what this means! please explain


Too Funny. I'm on my third poodle and always had them groomed, so I was not aware of anything. "Blowing the coat" is when they loose their puppy hair and the adult coat grows in. The hair tends to matt a LOT, can fall out in clumps, and be curly or straight for a real funky look. I think each dog goes through the change at different rates and different times. It might also be a time to see some color changes.

There are others who have some more tips for you. If you keep them brushed several times a day and are willing to deal with a coat that is a little unwieldy, you can keep them in a longer trim. A lot of people will trim the coat short and let the new curly coat grow out.

Zulee is 7 mo old. As a mini, she should have a coat change soon.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

BFF said:


> No Kidding! You have quite the pack of poodles. They look so gorgeous


Thanks so much BFF we are very passionate about our babies...


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

my new poodle rescue is of an unknown age (they said 3-4 years old) but I feel like she's an adolescent dog and her coat is going totally crazy for two months now- the curl is coming in (it was already very evident on her head) but the back and rest of her body are slowly starting to be curly (her legs still have very straight hair on them). Which makes me think that she can't be over a year old- especially with coat change I see her going through (IMO)


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It sounds like she may be going through a coat change. You might post some pictures from the last few months if you have them in the picture section. I would imagine some others could help you figure out if she is changing her coat and what age she could be.

If nothing else, we love to see pictures.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

K!

Here are some pictures of Fallie. We fostered her starting Nov 15th is. 
She had a litter of puppies around Sept 15thish.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

this was after we had her for several weeks










right before Christmas:


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

I think its rather difficult to tell on pictures- but perhaps you can see how her head is much tighter/ fuller with fur, while her underside and legs are much thiner and have straighter hair on them...


a fun pic  someone's super tired after playing ball in the hall


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Also, it seems like all the 'sets' of scissors have two straight and one teethy sheers in them- are the curved only sold separately?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She's beautiful!!!! I love the picture in the hall. I looks like a LOOOONNNNG hall. 

I don't have suggestions on the scissors. I'm just learning myself. It seems like I have seen straight, curved, and thinning shears in a package deal on PetEdge and Amazon. It's been awhile since I have looked though.


----------

